# Cape May-Lewes Ferry (CMLF): MV Cape May sale



## Ryan O. (May 28, 2010)

Well, I might be out of luck here, but it is worth a shot. I was wondering if there is anyone who has sailed with/on/by the MV Cape May who has any pictures, stories, or video of this vessel, which is owned/being sold by the Delaware River and Bay Authority (DRBA). The MV Cape May, once the pride of the CMLF fleet, was deemed surplus, and is going to be sold. It's a smaller vessel, (100 cars, 1000 passengers) compared to it's huge European cousins, and it was built in the 80's, so there's nothing really historically significant about this vessel. All I know is that it is unique. No other vessel looks like her, save for her sister, the MV Twin Capes, and even there, there are major obvious differences. No one seems to care she's being sold. (Sad) Go to Google images for pictures, because I don't really have any. All the more reason to be upset over her sale. I've sailed on her on multiple occasions. The last time I saw her was Summer of last year (2009) tied up in the slip in her namesake town, Cape May, New Jersey. Also, check out their website: 

http://www.capemaylewesferry.com/Ferry-Info/Meet-Our-Fleet 

http://www.capemaylewesferry.com/ge...aa-4c65-8229-a775d7710846/mv_CapeMay_brochure

Also, she's powered by twin Fairbanks-Morse engines. I guess that could count for historical significance.


----------

